# Newbie 2.5 weeks into first IVF



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am 2.5 weeks into my first IVF, my tummy is battered and buised but I remain positive that this will all be worth it.  I have a 2nd baseline scan on Monday and will hopefully start my menopur injections all being well.  First scan I hadnt had a period so thats why having a 2nd.

Also started acupuncture on Thursday to help alongside the IVF, seems very positive.  He knows so much about my body by just feeling my pulses, quite spooky really.

I am doing this as a single mum by choice, any more out there?   

Chowy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Chowy  

Well done on getting this far into your 1st IVF cycle  May I ask why your needing the IVF ?

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, check both the IVF boards and the ISCI board for your clinic as we dont have seperate threads for each.

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies - chat with others going through the cycle at the same time.
CLICK HERE

IVF General~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Chowy and welcome to Fertility Friends, it's a great site with some lovely helpful people who'' give you lots of support.  Good luck for baseline scan and for cycle. x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Chowy and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

I just wanted to wish you loads of luck with the IVF and that it brings a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck chowie.

Hope you are feeling well.

I am also on fist ivf attempt and have found this site really useful and encouraging!! 

I am two days behind u as my 2nd scan is wednesday! 

Good luck hun


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Chowy,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site  .  Good luck with the IVF.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone

Bit fed up today as am on Buserelin, went for baseline scan last Tuesday but hadnt had my period, then started period on Thursday, called clinic they asked me to come in today for another scan.  Went today and the lining of my womb is partly still there, I was asked if im still bleeding, I said yes and now ive got to go back for another scan on Friday.  I just want to start taking my Menopur and get on with things.

Am I being inpatient??    

Chowy


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Slow but sure darlin! 

Understand your impatients but when you get that BFP it will all be worth it!!


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all of your kind words. 

In answer to Dizzies question, I need IVF due to my endometriosis and the severity of it.

I went for another baseline scan on Friday and my womb lining still hadnt gone from my last period on Buserelin.  I was so hoping that it would have gone, I just burst into tears.   The fetility sister was very good and spoke to my consultant, he has recommended that I abort the cycle, wait for my next period and call the clinic.  I will then not take Buserelin but go straight onto Menopur.  I was told that I am not alone and this happens to many women, they just need to get the drugs right.  So I am yet again waiting.  

Thanks again everyone

Chowy


----------



## dragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Newbie

I joined yesterday. I too am having problems with buserelin. Started first cycle of ICSI last October. Started down reg with synarel and no problems - except I didn't get pregnant!

Then discovered I had endo. Second treatment in Feb this year on synarel but I too did not respond - lining of womb, follicles still growing etc. so they put me on buserelin injections for another week. Still didn't work so cycle aborted.

Now on third attempt with buserelin injections only. Started on day of first period. First period finished and had five days then more bleeding. Have been told this is normal but not convinced as this is what happened second time. have a feeling something is up. So interested to hear you have had similar prob with not responding and interested to hear about menotor? haven't been recommend this myself.

It's difficult but I think keeping busy helps me not get too hysterical.

Love dragonx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Dragon

I initially needed to have a period, then from day one count 21 days and go to clinic, this was when my Buserelin injections started.  I was then given a baseline scan 2 weeks later, however, I hadnt had a period so my lining was still thick.  I was told to come back for another scan when I had come on, unless it was over a week.  I came on within 3 days, called clinic and they said I needed a scan in 4 days.  At this scan I was asked if I was still bleeding as not all of the womb lining had gone.  I was asked to come back for a further scan in 4 days once I had finished bleeding.  I did this and the lining was still there.  

The decision was to abort cycle.

I would have started my Menopur if the scan was fine and this would have stimulated my ovaries to produce more eggs for the collection.

I am not sure what will differ with me going straight onto Menopur 

Wher abouts are you in the country?

Chowy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Chowy  

It is terribley frustrating when cycles don't go as planned, and the emotions we have as a result are NORMAL!
I hope that by tweaking your medication next time round you move forward on this journey to becoming a parent 
Thankfully your clinic is looking at this for you,
I missed you saying that you were doing this as a single mum, on your original post, Sorry  are you using DS 

Theres an extra couple of links I can give you to help you on this rollercoaster,
Single women (subject to new threads)
CLICK HERE

Endo ~
CLICK HERE

Good luck, hun Let us know how you get on 
~Dizzi~


----------



## dragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Chowy

Thanks for your reply. It's all so frustrating isn't it?! I'm in Croydon and having some treatment there but implantation - if we get to it - is at Bridge Centre. 

Feeling a bit calmer today as I think I have almost come to conclusion it's another aborted cycle. I think we will have to start looking elsewhere as I just don't feel my clinic is looking at what's gone on so far with me as an individual case. Getting lots of late info and contradictory advice. I know I am EXTRA sensitive at the moment, but even my VERY RATIONAL hubby who is absolutely luvverly and believes in the power of positive thinking etc thinks it sounds like it's not working.

Anyway,
I send you my love - if that's okay- and really do hope everything is GOOD for you.

Dragon


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Dragon

Thanks for that.  The thing is, yes we are sensitive at the mo (well I usually am anyway) but surely clinics deal with us 'emotional wrecks' on a daily basis and should know how to treat us!  I am one of these that needs to know everything I am going through, when it will happen, why it will happen and I need all of that to keep positive.  If anything differs from the norm I get very emotional.

I am doing this as a single person but have the support of both my parents which is wonderful.  Mum comes to all of my appointments with me.  

Keep in touch and I hope it is good news not like I had on Friday.

Chowy


----------

